# MVA (manual vacuum aspiration) for missed AB



## VeronicaAC1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me please what to code if a patient is having a manual vacuum aspiration for treatment of very early missed AB. Is it just an office visit?


----------



## tmerickson (Nov 21, 2011)

You would use coded 59820-59821


----------

